# Unscharfe Bilder mit Canon 350 D



## cvilla (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mir ein externes Blitzgerät ( so ein was man auf die Kamera drauf schraubt ) für meine Canon 350 D gekauft und seit dem ich es benütze sind meine Fotos SEHR OFT verschwommen. Liegt das daran, dass es jetzt etwas schwerer ist und ich selber immer verwackele ? Mit Blitz sollen die Fotos doch scharf sein oder ? Bin etwas neu auf dem Gebiet...Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Roschu (21. Februar 2008)

Welche Brennweite zu welcher Blende  Welche Verschlusszeit. Direkt oder Indirekt geblitzt.
Es gibt so viele Faktoren die hier zusammenwirken. Da du dich als Neuling bezeichnest solltest du erst diverse Spiegelreflexfotografie Literaturen durchlesen. Es lohnt sich!
Dann verstehst du auch die zusammenhänge besser.
Noch viel spass beim Knipsen
Roschu


----------



## PC Heini (22. Februar 2008)

" Mit Blitz sollen die Fotos doch scharf sein oder ?  "
Nee Du, da bist Du auf dem Holzweg. Ein Blitz hat nur die Aufgabe, ein Obijekt heller zu machen. Dass die Kamera mit Blitz schwerer wird, ist logisch und somit auch heikler, still zu halten beim abdrücken. Lass Dich mal beim abrücken von einer Vertrauensperson beobachten. Die kann Dir dann sagen, an was es liegt. Es gibt Menschen, die fahren automatisch beim abdrücken mit, und somit wird der Verschwommene Effekt hervorgerufen. Dann kommt noch hinzu, wie Roschu erwähnte.


----------



## cvilla (29. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort... kannst du mir etwas empfehlen was auch die normal sterblichen verstehen würden ? Insbesondere etwas über die Blitzgeräte `? Allgemeine Bücher habe ich schon einige durch und in Theorie verstehe ich auch das ganze Blende, Verschlusszeiten - Spiel aber in der Praxis klappt es irgendwie nicht...


----------



## cvilla (29. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort... ich weiß es ist alles nicht so einfach aber kennst du das typische Bild was du in der Fotografiekursen immer als Beispiel siehst... Kind auf dem Karussel, alles ist verschwommen ( längere Verschlusszeiten ) und das wird geblitzt sodass da Kind scharf abgebildet ist.... Das kriege ich nicht hin...


----------



## PC Heini (29. Februar 2008)

Grüss Dich

Nun, zu dem Bild kann ich nichts sagen, da ich es nicht kenne. Aber ich denk mal, die Kamera war auf einem Stativ, und das Karrusell hat sich gedreht. Wenn das Kind scharf erscheint und der Hintergrund ist verschwommen, kann es sich um eine gestellte Doppelbelichtung handeln. Wie gesagt, ich kenne besagtes Bild nicht. Oder es wurde mit einem Macroobijektiv gemacht. Da können diese Effekte auftreten. Alles weitere kann ich erst wieder am Sonntag beantworten, da ich in Zeitdruck bin.


----------



## akrite (1. März 2008)

...ich würde eher sagen, das es für "das Kind auf dem Karussell" zwei möglich Erklärungen gibt :

im völligen Stillstand aufgenommen und dann mit Bildbearbeitung eine Bewegungsunschärfe erzeugt
oder eine kurze Belichtungszeit (mit Blitz, wenn er das mitmacht) und die Kamera wird nachgezogen(Serienaufnahmen), typische "Sportprogrammaufnahme"
mit einem Stativ erreicht man da gar nichts, eher mit großer Brennweite und viel Abstand zum Objekt.


----------



## PC Heini (1. März 2008)

@ cvilla, ich hab mal nach Kind auf Karusell gegoogelt und nur ein treffendes gefunden. Handelt es sich bei dem besagten Bild um nen Jungen mit Brille und offenem Mund?
Wenn ja, gibts einige Möglichkeiten. Zum ersten handelt es sich um Tiefenschärfe. Mit Tele und Tiefenschärfe könnte es auch hinhauen. Es gibt auch ( Trick ) Filter die man aufs Obijektiv setzen kann, um solche Effekte zu erzielen.
Im weiteren könnten auch die von akrite genannten Möglichkeiten zutreffen.
@akrite, kann aber durchaus möglich sein, dass wenn es sich um das Bild handelt, welches ich gefunden habe, die Kamera auf nem Stativ war. Ist ja eigentlich nicht verschwommen. Nur der Hintergrund unscharf. Müsste halt zuerst das richtige Bild sehen, um mehr sagen zu können.


----------



## akrite (1. März 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> @akrite, kann aber durchaus möglich sein, dass wenn es sich um das Bild handelt, welches ich gefunden habe, die Kamera auf nem Stativ war. Ist ja eigentlich nicht verschwommen. Nur der Hintergrund unscharf. Müsste halt zuerst das richtige Bild sehen, um mehr sagen zu können.


...hier wurde nur ein typisches Bild mit Bewegungsunschärfe als Beispiel genannt, nicht ein bestimmtes. Derartige Bilder gibt es viel im Sportbereich (Radrennen, Autorennen) um Geschwindigkeit darzustellen - man kann das wie gesagt auch aus einem statischen Bild z.B. über Photoshop erstellen um auf das eigentlich Objekt zu fokussieren.


----------



## PC Heini (2. März 2008)

Ahaa, desshalb. Nu, da kann ich dann kaum mehr weiterhelfen. cvilla hat jetzt einige Tipps, mit denen jetzt herumprobiert werden können. Müsste ich in dem Fall auch tun. Wer weiss, solche Bilder entstehen oft unter mysteriösen Umständen. Ob Zufällig oder gestellt, hier gibts nur eins; Herumprobieren.


----------



## akrite (2. März 2008)

... da gibt es doch nichts mysteriöses, solche Aufnahmen aus dem Sport gibt es schon vor der Bildbearbeitung, hier werden einfach Reihenaufnahmen mit nachgeführter Kamera gemacht und das idealste Bild ausgewählt.


----------

